# PBRC's Poppymart!!



## Pitgrrrl (Mar 2, 2010)

There are only 2 days and 4 hours left in PBRC's Poppymart! If you haven't yet, check it out! This is our biggest fundraiser and allows us to continue our life-saving programs that help pit bulls! Please spread the word! You only need to have an eBay account to join in on the fun! Here's the link to the store:

PBRC, pit bull items in poppymart store on eBay!


----------

